#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  Direct Admission in G.L. Bajaj College of Engineering Greater Noida

## Sachali

*About* : G L Bajaj Institute of Technology & Management the  6th Institute established under the prestigious banner of R.K Group of  Institutions. The institute is approved by All India Council for  Technical Education (AICTE), Ministry of HRD Govt OF India and  Affiliated to Mahamaya Technical Univ. Noida. In GLBITM, innovation is  defined as the translation of knowledge and technologies in the form of  newer and better products and services. Being innovative adds value to  our graduates' education and training, which gives them the extra edge  and ultimately increases their employability. GLBITM strives to train  and develop talented students and budding professionals with intense  focus on Technological development and career grooming.

*Branches* : 

B-Tech Computer Science & EnggB-Tech Electronics & Communication Engg.B-Tech Mechanical Engg.B-Tech Information TechnologyB-Tech Electrical & Electronics Engg.B-Tech Civil Engineering.
*Please contact me if you need "Direct admission in management quota in G.L. Bajaj College of Engineering Greater Noida" in B.TECH. (2012-2016) .

Contact me now, limited seats left...

+91-9716005045 (Alisha Khanna)
*








  Similar Threads: Direct MBA admission 2012 in DIT , GREATER NOIDA Direct MCA admission 2012 in ITS ,GREATER NOIDA Direct Admission in DIT School of Engineering Greater Noida Direct Admission in GNIT Engineering College Greater Noida Direct Admission in IILM College of Engineering Greater Noida

----------

